

Merlin Mann on Becoming an Expert (video) - mcav
http://www.43folders.com/2009/10/22/who-you-are

======
Matti
"Makebelieve Help, Old Butchers, and Figuring Out Who You Are (For Now)" is
the original title of the video. Unless you are a big fan of Merlin Mann, in
which case you'll be watching the video regardless of what I say, I'd say that
this is something you can skip. The 40 min video is about... well, the topics
Merlin Mann tends to speak about. The content-to-time-it-takes-to-watch-the-
video ratio is pretty low, so if you're a 'casual' Mann fan, just (re-)read
these posts:

<http://www.kungfugrippe.com/post/48588149/better>

<http://www.43folders.com/2008/12/03/real-advice-hurts>

------
frou
He is super engaging when it comes to serious stuff. Good video.

~~~
petercooper
And silly stuff too :-) His <http://youlooknicetoday.com/> podcast makes great
background listening, if you haven't come across it yet.

